# Marineland Stealth Heater Shocking My Fish



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I noticed my tank temp dropped about 5 degrees overnight so I stuck my finger in the water to test it and got shocked. I found my Marineland 250 Watt Stealth Shatter Proof Heater to be the culprit. 
My rhom seems to be fine. Last time I touched the water was yesterday when I fed him so hopefully he wasnt being shocked too long.

How long is too long to keep a heater? I bought this stealth heater in Jan.07


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i have some stealth heaters that i have been using for at least 3 years now


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes marineland sells very a good heater, They carry a lifetime warranty e-mail them and they will proptly replace yours !

Marineland Website


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Get the heater issue dealt with ASAP...stray voltage is a suspect cause of HITH (hole-in-the-head) disease.







Keep an eye on your rhom and look to see if you notice any pitting/small holes just above the eyes. Don't panic too much, it sounds as though he has only been exposed for a short period, but get that heater out of there!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

x2


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

those heaters suck much azz

i finally got rid of the last one i had, they take too long to fire off
and my last one did the same thing......

go get a glass heater...they are true to temp and fire right up


----------

